

Folded Google Maps with 3D CSS transforms (webkit only) - rolandboon
http://experiments.bonnevoy.com/foldedmap/demo/

======
freehunter
I really dig the cool things being done online these days, but it's really
bringing me back to "Site works best in IE4.0" or "Please download Netscape to
see this page!". I wish I didn't need 3 browsers to view the Internet anymore.

~~~
AdamTReineke
Lots of these new technologies are still in the tech demo phase, exploring the
possibilities. Many of these demos, including this one, serve no practical
purpose beyond saying "Hey, check out this cool new feature". When these
technologies are actually used in applications, they will be used as
progressive enhancements: if your browser supports them, you'll see some neat
visual flair; if not, the app will still work and you'll never know you are
missing something.

------
abailin
Works for me on OS X 10.7.2 and chrome. I can move around/zoom. Not very
practical but a cool effect nonetheless.

edit: can even move it around when the map is opening

------
untog
It _sort of_ works for me. Grey spaces where map tiles haven't loaded though,
and I'm not sure why. Also you can't move around etc., so there isn't much to
look at.

Still, nice concept.

------
metel
Very broken on my Win7 EeePC with up-to-date Chrome.

~~~
balac
Same on a desktop ubuntu 11.04 in chrome.

Also you should really change your root experiments.bonnevoy.com domain to
something more interesting than the default centos apache page.

~~~
rolandboon
There you go, I made a root with some links to other experiments (guess that's
what you were aiming for). Disclaimer: code will be messy!

